# LCD Monitor comes on for 1 second



## bibble_235 (May 13, 2008)

Hi,

My monitor comes on for a second and then goes off. If I power off and on on the monitor the same happens. I.E. the display works as it should for 1 second showing the background correctly. The power LED remains on all of the time just no picture

This is a Phillips 170S4 LCD

I have 
- changed cable
- changed machines/video card

It is 5 years old so I suspect age is not on its side.

Thanks all. Great site


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

bibble_235,

If you haven't changed any of the settings on that monitor and you've tried it with the same results on different PCs / different video hardware - I'm pretty sure that the monitor has gone bad.

Time for a new monitor 

- John


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Shine a flashlight (torch) on the monitor when it goes out. Is anything showing? If so then the backlight or backlight powersupply has gone out. Probably less expensive to get another monitor.


----------



## bibble_235 (May 13, 2008)

The picture is still there with a torch. How do I know if it is the power supply or the backlight and which part number to buy if it is the backlight

Thanks,
Iain


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

bibble_235,

How old is your Phillips LCD display? I ask because if it's relatively new, you may be entitled to a warrantee repair or replacement.

Without knowing if the issue is the backlight or the power supply (or something else), you could wind up buying unnecessary parts - parts which might be difficult to source.

You can check out:

http://monitordepotusa.com/

http://www.fixmymonitor.com/

http://www.moniserv.com/doc/lcd.html

Hope this helps.

- John


----------



## bibble_235 (May 13, 2008)

5 years old but for home use.


----------



## bibble_235 (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the help. 

I have since bought a new monitor for the living room. I would like to ditch the CRT in my sons room and replace it with an LCD. I am assuming swapping the bulb is trivial and provided it has not been overused in five years it will be reasonable for it to last a couple more.


----------

